# Lyft question 1 rate I gave a drunk passenger that vomited in my car



## Asrdecampos (May 5, 2019)

Sunday morning I was deciding, at home , if I was going to drive or not.
Well, I checked the riders app and saw that nobody was working close to my house.
I turned on the app and got a ping right away.
This was around 8 AM.
I decided to take the call. When I picked up the rider I got the message that it was his first Lyft ride.
The trip was a 1 mile trip to a restaurant/bar close by.
After a few block the dud tells me to pull over and start pilking all over my door.
He was going to pick up his car from the night before.
After 5 minutes waiting for him, he came back and I finish the trip.
He didn’t say thanks, he didn’t apologize, and he slammed my door.
I gave him a 1 star and wrote drunk passenger at 8:00am.
No tip either.
Anyway, got a call from Lyft questioning why I gave the guy a 1 star.
I answer the email saying that I had to wash the car and lost my day. Than I got this stupid answer that they don’t pay lost income and if I wanted a reimbursement for the car wash I had to submit 2 pictures and bla,bla,bla.
Told them to stick the reimbursement where the sun don’t shine and I give the rates that I find appropriate.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Asrdecampos said:


> Sunday morning I was deciding, at home , if I was going to drive or not.
> Well, I checked the riders app and saw that nobody was working close to my house.
> I turned on the app and got a ping right away.
> This was around 8 AM.
> ...


You arrive at pickup & pax throwing up? Lock doors, cxl ride.


----------



## Asrdecampos (May 5, 2019)

No dud. He started to pilk after a couple blocks.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Asrdecampos said:


> No dud. He started to pilk after a couple blocks.


Should've taken pictures and submitted them for a clean up fee.


----------



## Asrdecampos (May 5, 2019)

Sure. But I didn’t and didn’t care. I pay this place per month and I do as many washes I need. 
The post was about rating and why Lyft is questioning my 1 star rate.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Do yourself a favor and always take the picture and submit the cleaning fee. Even if you don't want the $150 for some reason the pax needs to be punished financially so he doesn't do it to another driver. Its conditioning, he would be more careful next time. In 2 years the only pax who cared about not puking in my car were those that already paid a cleaning fee and knew the penalties involved.

As far as the 1* goes, you did the right thing and who cares what Lyft thinks.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

I drove for Lyft and got deactivated. In my opinion, they are more tyrannical than Uber.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I hate duds pilking in my car.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> I hate duds pilking in my car.


I have no problem with dud pukes :biggrin:


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Pilking in the car is the worst. Collect the clean up fee.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Bummer that this happened to you. Kind of rotten that the pax didn't even apologize. 

Just goes to show that there's pukers at all hours of the day!

My last puker was around 330pm from the airport. Airplane ride made her sick.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Asrdecampos said:


> Sunday morning I was deciding, at home , if I was going to drive or not.
> Well, I checked the riders app and saw that nobody was working close to my house.
> I turned on the app and got a ping right away.
> This was around 8 AM.
> ...


 it just seems that Lyft and Uber both have a double standard. So they're calling to find out why the passenger was given a 1.
Do they ever call to find out why the driver was given a low rating? Of course not if you receive a low rating you're stuck with it.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

OMG you all have way to much time on your hands! Why in the world would you respond to something as stupid as a 1 star rating email? I would be WAY more concerned about the dude puking! Not real bright waiting on him to puke then come back and finish the ride! As soon as he got out to puke...I would have completed ride and drive away! But that would be way to smart to understand I suppose.


----------

